# What do entertainers get paid for the Rodeo?



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

Saw Tim McGraw at the SA Rodeo. Not bad, typical rodeo show. The highlight of the show was me and my buddy, while drinking $9 beers, debating what Tim got for the show. 

What's 2cool think?

He did 2 shows Saturday, both 70 minutes long. AT&T center holds 18,000. We sat in the nosebleeds and our tickets were $27 + $8 "fee."

I said Tim got $75,000, buddy says $35,000. 

I would think Toby got $100k for the Houston Rodeo, maybe more.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I think they negotiate a fee with each entertainer. As much control as Houston Rodeo has I doubt the entertainers get any cuts of the door, just a flat fee. I have also heard rumor of some of the bigger guys donate their fee back to the rodeo. This is just rumor, urban legend etc. so take it for what it is worth.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

The rumor was a few years ago that George Strait wanted too much $$$, and that's why he didn't play the HLSR


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

WUnderwood said:


> The rumor was a few years ago that George Strait wanted too much $$$, and that's why he didn't play the HLSR


I thought it was because he wasn't on tour at the time.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

those prices are way too low. I have a buddy that has hired many acts over the years for events. The singer has to bring in his band, roadies, etc. Kenny Chesney two years ago was 1mil. Dwight Yoakum 75K, Pat Green 60K. Jerry Jeff was a bargain at 15K


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

WUnderwood said:


> The rumor was a few years ago that George Strait wanted too much $$$, and that's why he didn't play the HLSR


the issue was the HLSR use of ford trucks. george, i believe, is with chevy.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

carryyourbooks said:


> the issue was the HLSR use of ford trucks. george, i believe, is with chevy.


That's silly, the rodeo still uses ford trucks and george played here last year.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

carryyourbooks said:


> the issue was the HLSR use of ford trucks. george, i believe, is with chevy.


 As I remember, it was because he WAS on tour: he was doing that big arena tour at the same time, was scheduled for Rice Stadium within a month or so of the Rodeo, and had a whole slew of other bands under contract to play with him. He couldn't just break off of that contract during that period. There was also just the issue of him over-saturating the market with himself at the time, when the other acts on the tour were counting on him to be the main draw to get people in the seats and watching them as well..


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

and sometimes, a portion of their fee or the entire fee may paid by a sponsor

as in "...brought to you by the new Ford F150...built Ford tough"

etc.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

There is probably less than a dozen people who actually know what they get paid and you can bet a large sum of money HLSR will not release that information.

You would have better luck getting information on the Salary paid to rodeo exec's than performer pay!

John


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

jtburf said:


> There is probably less than a dozen people who actually know what they get paid and you can bet a large sum of money HLSR will not release that information.
> 
> You would have better luck getting information on the Salary paid to rodeo exec's than performer pay!
> 
> John


True that, hlsr has made it clear they don't release that info for a reason, they do negotiate fees with the performers. Of course you top acts have more leverage but the rodeo has the upper hand with the newer acts.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Old Whaler said:


> those prices are way too low. I have a buddy that has hired many acts over the years for events. The singer has to bring in his band, roadies, etc.* Kenny Chesney two years ago was 1mil.* Dwight Yoakum 75K, Pat Green 60K. Jerry Jeff was a bargain at 15K


??? That dude blows.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

jtburf said:


> There is probably less than a dozen people who actually know what they get paid and you can bet a large sum of money HLSR will not release that information.
> 
> You would have better luck getting information on the Salary paid to rodeo exec's than performer pay!
> 
> John


Well, the rodeo went to court to keep that information private when Wayne Dolcefino decided that he wanted HLSR for his trophy case..


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

As a non-profit I can't believe they don't disclose that info.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

stdreb27 said:


> As a non-profit I can't believe they don't disclose that info.


They're just claiming an exclusion as something of a "trade secret": idea is that they can't divulge donations the bands are making, since if they play HLSR for a discounted price, they'll get stuck playing for that rate for every non-profit that finds out their phone number..


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

sotexhookset said:


> ??? That dude blows.


You forgot to bold pat green too


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

They can get paid up to 1 mill. if they are a big act. 50 to 100 thousand if they are a small act. I know because I have been there with a large well known artist.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

dwilliams35 said:


> They're just claiming an exclusion as something of a "trade secret": idea is that they can't divulge donations the bands are making, since if they play HLSR for a discounted price, they'll get stuck playing for that rate for every non-profit that finds out their phone number..


**** now I'm going to spend valentines day night digging through their IRS disclosures. Thanks a lot lol.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

stdreb27 said:


> **** now I'm going to spend valentines day night digging through their IRS disclosures. Thanks a lot lol.


 Well, knock yourself out: you won't find it. As I mentioned before, they successfully kept that under wraps in a court of law when Dolfecino tried to sue to get that released.. Numbers are still secret, Wayne is out a job over it..


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

jtburf said:


> There is probably less than a dozen people who actually know what they get paid and you can bet a large sum of money HLSR will not release that information.
> 
> You would have better luck getting information on the Salary paid to rodeo exec's than performer pay!
> 
> John


What do the rodeo exec's get paid? Tons of money pouring into HLSR and I always thought accountability is somewhat lacking. I could be way off base.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

ByGodTx said:


> What do the rodeo exec's get paid? Tons of money pouring into HLSR and I always thought accountability is somewhat lacking. I could be way off base.


 Most all of that is in the financial statements. Tons of money going in, tons of money going out. A Lot of capital investment as well...


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

dwilliams35 said:


> Most all of that is in the financial statements. Tons of money going in, tons of money going out. A Lot of capital investment as well...


Their head guy takes home 800k
They have like 160 million in assets.

And the form says how much they paid for the entertainers. But it isn't itemized.

A lot of money.

http://990s.foundationcenter.org/990_pdf_archive/741/741142851/741142851_201208_990.pdf


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

I haven't been since it was the Fat Stock Show. I saw Gene Autry, the Range Rider, Cheyenne, Cisco and Pancho, and a few others, at the Sam Houston Coliseum. For folks who like it, have a great time! The HLSR does a lot of good.

Waiting for the parade to see if Mayor Parker will ride a Clydesdale or a Percheron.


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

A few years ago Clay Walker played at our high school. Don't remember the story but a local preacher knew Clay and asked him to play for the Church as a free concert. While Clay was on stage he said he had to get permission from HLSR because the school was within 60 miles of the rodeo. He said if a performer plays at the Rodeo they cannot perform within 60 miles of the rodeo that year for money. Must say Clay put on a great show for free.


----------

